# Are there classes offered anywhere?



## Maynard Solomonson (May 28, 2011)

I'd be interested in going to a class to learn more about routing... I"m a "hands-on" kind of fellow; I would really enjoy attending a class or seminar somewhere. I live in Minnesota, but would be happy to go anywhere for learning more about dovetailing, especiailly. I'm glad that this forum exists--we just have to take advantage of it now! Thanks for anyone's input. (To be more precise, I live in Blaine, MN, a suburb north of the Twin Cities of Minneapolis and St. Paul.)
Thanks all!
PS: I have a new Porter Cable woodworking router and dovetail jig.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Maynard, being at the other side of the world I can't help find classes for you but take a peep at what is on this link, it may be of some help, any questions will be answered promptly.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/25156-series-routing-tutorials-beginners.html


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The forum is sponsored by these folks, where videos are available:

Routerworkshop.net

Not quite "hands-on", but instructive.

If you have a Woodcraft store in your area, you might also check with them. They often offer short classes on various woodworking subjects.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Lessons on routing (one on one), drilling and furniture making but not dovetail jigs.
An afternoon or 2, x seat of pants, will have the average woodworker in control of the dovetail templet.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, the best advice I can give is practice on some cheap wood and scraps


----------

